# gCube visualizer v1.0.0 released!



## molarmanful (Mar 17, 2015)

I recently made a jQuery cube visualizer. More info here: https://github.com/molarmanful/gCube.

I tried emulating some of the functionality of alg.cubing.net. Because it uses ThreeJS, it will not work in IE. Sorry for those of you who use IE...

The visualizer runs on the Chrome Cube Lab code.

Suggestions?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 17, 2015)

Have you considered using a robust alg parser? 

Also, make sure to take a look at Roofpig.


----------



## molarmanful (Mar 18, 2015)

Lucas Garron said:


> Have you considered using a robust alg parser?



I should probably integrate alg.js... Only problem is that the Google Chrome Cube Lab code uses a weird notation "based off of Singmaster notation." All inverse moves (R', U', L', etc.) are made lowercase (r, u, l, etc.) I had to write a basic alg parser just for this notation, and i need to expand it to parse wedge moves -- except that the Cube code does not support wedge moves. Hope it somehow works out!


----------



## molarmanful (Mar 22, 2015)

I have an issue with the OLL stage. See https://github.com/molarmanful/gCube/issues/1. Help, please!!!


----------



## molarmanful (Aug 1, 2015)

Okay, updates!

Thanks to Michael Casebolt, the OLL stage is working properly! Yes!


----------



## molarmanful (Aug 7, 2015)

Updates...

Florian settings are modified. You can change both the inner and outer sticker curvatures.


----------

